# Public Apology to Ryan "D12" Parson



## RangerWickett (Jul 31, 2002)

I swear Ryan, I am sorry, but I horribly, tragically forgot to put your name in the credits for Four-Color to Fantasy.  I terribly regret this oversight, and I understand if you end your friendship with me right now.

You see, everyone, our dear friend Ryan Parson, who posts as D12 on the boards here, was the model for one of the sample NPCs in Natural 20 Press's Four-Color to Fantasy.  If you look on the cover, on the top right, you'll see a maniacallly cackling gnomish gadgeteer, with a cyclegun on his arm and flames behind him.  That's Cog, our iconic gadgeteer (and super-powered villain).  Here's an image of the cover 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





When I realized I needed a gnome for the position of villainous gadgeteer, I went straight to Ryan, asking him for advice on the name, and getting permission to use his face as a model for the illustrations.  Ryan has a wonderful knack for coming up with gnomish gnames . . . er, names, and he actually looks somewhat like a gnome (no offense Ryan).  Ryan provided the name Tinker Oddcog, and sent us some mugshots, which I'll post tomorrow hopefully.  The interior illustration of Cog is much more accurate than the cover one, which hopefully will be visible when I type this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

What it comes down to, though, is that when crunch time came, I forgot to credit Ryan, even though I owe a great deal to him (I'd honestly say that the whole book would be drivel without that gnome).  Ryan, please accept my apology.  I'll gladly send you a free copy of the book, if that will in any way assuage the hideous injury I'm sure I must have inflicted.

Everyone, please, forgive me for so grievously neglecting one of your fellow boardmembers.  If possible, I pray you'll overlook my callousness when you think about the wonderful super power rules in Natural 20 Press's Four-Color to Fantasy, which is on sale now at RPGNow.com.


----------

